# Looks Like Children Painting Grasshoppers



## Donde (Jan 18, 2019)

_Opean vericolor _






_Paramastax rosenbergi_


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 18, 2019)

Wow. Those definitely look like they have visited the crayon factory and had a spillage happen
Nice shots as always.


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 18, 2019)

Love the title!  These are great, very nice shots of some interesting hoppers. 

Have you ever noticed you almost never see grasshoppers in the grass?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2019)

AMAZING colors on those hoppers! Wow, so,so interesting!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 19, 2019)

Very nice images.....


----------



## Donde (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks very much friends. No can't say as I've seen them in the grass .


----------



## davholla (Jan 22, 2019)

Very nice as some of you know I have visisted Colombia many times and I have seen _Paramastax rosenbergi _a lot but the other two are quite new to me - I have never seen them before.  I assume that these must be poisonous.


----------



## Donde (Jan 23, 2019)

That is something I would would like to verify. The bright colors suggest so.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice! I have a lot of geckos around my house and I want some close ups of them. I suppose I'll use some bait, a tripod and a wireless shutter release to get in real close without them running. Keep the pics coming!


----------

